# Full Time and Part Time at the Same Time



## Hendrix (May 17, 2017)

Hello,

I'm currently considering getting a part time job to bring in some extra income into our home. I've thought about it for awhile now but the only issue is my full time job. I have a schedule of 9-5p and sometimes 9-7p. I used to be worried about overload and if my schedule would allow me to work two jobs. Now I don't think I have a choice but to get a second job. I'd rather do something from home so I wouldn't have to worry about childcare. My husband works too but bringing in a third income would be a lot easier for the family. Since we basically live paycheck to paycheck and it's not easy to save money.

Does anyone here work a full time and a part time job? How is that working for you?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm living this right now...I feel like I am rarely home.. it's the missing parties, a son's Prom last month (just wanted to see them!) ... this bothers me the most.... I am handling Ok.. I took on this job not for the money.. but for the health benefits.. if I was in your shoes.. I would do anything / everything possible to tighten your budget - so your life / his life can be less stressful.. 

*Managing your time* will be very important -taking on this many hrs.. as much so as *managing your money*...or it will seem all you are doing is working.. working .. working!

Being too busy can bring it's own set of problems.. my husband tells me I am more grouchy (It's true!)... I had my 1st accident a month + ago.. not thinking, being in a heated rush due to leaving one job.. had to get home cook for the family -had an hour.. then get to my next job ....here I was backing out of a driveway, not thinking and WHAM.. I rammed this ladies hood- jacked it up real nice... sucked big time.. had I not been in such a rush that day.. I bet I'd still have my impeccable record of never causing an accident.. oh well. 

A couple old threads here -with some ideas ....

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/financial-problems-marriage/248354-live-below-your-means.html

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/financial-problems-marriage/38237-living-penny.html

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/long-t...ings-do-your-wife-husband-wont-cost-dime.html


----------

